# Powakaddy or Motocaddy? & What Battery?



## Alex1975 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi All, 

What are peoples thinking of Powakaddy v Motocaddy please?

Also what lithium battery? I will probably never do 36 holes but if I get a 36 hole battery does that future proof me so when it only can manage 33 holes that still lots more than 18? Or is that not how it works? 

And presumably the lithium is lighter, stronger and easier to look after?

Thanks,


Edit: Interested in what model you rate too please.


----------



## karlcole (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi mate not sure if this will help but ive got a motocaddy S1 recently purchased a lithium battery 18 hole. ive done 36 holes with this 3 times now and its been fine. Just a quick heads up american golf are doing 10% off trolleys this week.


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2016)

Definitely not motocaddy for me, definitely lithium, 18 holes is fine. If you can get pneumatic tyres on the trolley even better


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 24, 2016)

karlcole said:



			Hi mate not sure if this will help but ive got a motocaddy S1 recently purchased a lithium battery 18 hole. ive done 36 holes with this 3 times now and its been fine. Just a quick heads up american golf are doing 10% off trolleys this week.
		
Click to expand...

Prefect, All info helps. Why did you go for Motocaddy and why the S1? Best thing for that budget? Not interested in any of the gimmicks on the higher priced ones?


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 24, 2016)

Golfstream are well worth a look.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 24, 2016)

fundy said:



			Definitely not motocaddy for me, definitely lithium, 18 holes is fine. If you can get pneumatic tyres on the trolley even better
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I can still remember seeing you in the rough between 12 and 13 with a snapped or buckled Motocaddy and seem to remember you having quite a few problems with customer services?


----------



## karlcole (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Prefect, All info helps. Why did you go for Motocaddy and why the S1? Best thing for that budget? Not interested in any of the gimmicks on the higher priced ones?
		
Click to expand...


Yes mate didn't want/need all the gadgets and it was the best price value in my opinion. good quality very reliable and good aftercare speaking to people who have had one in the past.


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Yep, I can still remember seeing you in the rough between 12 and 13 with a snapped or buckled Motocaddy and seem to remember you having quite a few problems with customer services?
		
Click to expand...

yep, awful build quality on the one i had and customer service even worse, the golfstream and relevant customer service been on a completely different level


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 24, 2016)

fundy said:



			yep, awful build quality on the one i had and customer service even worse, the golfstream and relevant customer service been on a completely different level
		
Click to expand...


Probably going to 0% credit it so its Powakaddy or Motocaddy... Or Stewart and I am pretty sure I don`t want a robot.


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Probably going to 0% credit it so its Powakaddy or Motocaddy... Or Stewart and I am pretty sure I don`t want a robot.
		
Click to expand...

good luck


----------



## louise_a (Oct 24, 2016)

I have a Motocaddy S3 with a 36 hour lithium battery, I have had it for almost 4 years now, the only problem I had was I needed a repair just after the warranty had expired, I was told by people that they wouldn't do anything for me but when I contacted customer services they arranged for it to be repaired free of charge by the local engineer.
The battery is still going strong too.
I play over 200 rounds a year so I think it has been brilliant.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 24, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I have a Motocaddy S3 with a 36 hour lithium battery, I have had it for almost 4 years now, the only problem I had was I needed a repair just after the warranty had expired, I was told by people that they wouldn't do anything for me but when I contacted customer services they arranged for it to be repaired free of charge by the local engineer.
The battery is still going strong too.
I play over 200 rounds a year so I think it has been brilliant.
		
Click to expand...


Wow, strong review!

I think for the extra Â£50 the 36 hole over the 18 seems like a safe option. 

200 rounds a year


----------



## Val (Oct 24, 2016)

I've had both and Powacaddy for me is the better built trolley.

36 hole lithium certainly future proofs you, only Â£50 more than an 18 hole but regardless of which one make sure it's lithium.

As to models, the FW3 is fine but if you want the ability to send 15, 30 or 45 yards then go for the FW5, personally i dont use this feature that often. The FW7 has lots of features that don't interest me but they might you.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 24, 2016)

Val said:



			I've had both and Powacaddy for me is the better built trolley.

36 hole lithium certainly future proofs you, only Â£50 more than an 18 hole but regardless of which one make sure it's lithium.

As to models, the FW3 is fine but if you want the ability to send 15, 30 or 45 yards then go for the FW5, personally i dont use this feature that often. The FW7 has lots of features that don't interest me but they might you.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks and spot on, I am tossing up between the FW5 and 7 as you say. No decision made at all yet but I am aware that that center clip on the Motocaddy can fail and I do use a tour bag that I think stress trolleys.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 24, 2016)

Each to their own.

I had two Powakaddys and would not have another if you paid me. Clutch problems with each and also the control unit on the second one which was fortunately stolen.

Now have a Motocaddy S3 Pro and after 18 months of constant use am absolutely delighted. Motor is quieter than Powakaddy (better bearings I understand). 18 hole lithium is fine, I will never do 36 in a day, and it carries Tour, rather than trolley, bag with no difficulty or apparent strain.


----------



## moogie (Oct 24, 2016)

I've had both 
No faults with either
Currently have a motocaddy S1
Purchase may 2012
4 yrs later ,  Still going strong on the original ( lead acid ) battery
So defo no complaints here


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 24, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Each to their own.

I had two Powakaddys and would not have another if you paid me. Clutch problems with each and also the control unit on the second one which was fortunately stolen.

Now have a Motocaddy S3 Pro and after 18 months of constant use am absolutely delighted. Motor is quieter than Powakaddy (better bearings I understand). 18 hole lithium is fine, I will never do 36 in a day, and it carries Tour, rather than trolley, bag with no difficulty or apparent strain.
		
Click to expand...


Oh deal, I pulled the trigger on the Powakaddy....  

I am sure it will be fine... Fingers x


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 24, 2016)

Golfstream for me I'm afraid, and  they're British built and made.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 24, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Golfstream for me I'm afraid, and  they're British built and made.
		
Click to expand...


Ye.... that's maybe not a good thing


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye.... that's maybe not a good thing 

Click to expand...

in this instance it is


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Oh deal, I pulled the trigger on the Powakaddy....  

I am sure it will be fine... Fingers x 

Click to expand...

Well based upon the reviews on here it would seem that it's an even money bet either way!

Good luck.:thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 24, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Well based upon the reviews on here it would seem that it's an even money bet either way!

Good luck.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Yep, and once I looked around the web and chatted to the guy in the shop it really was an even bet.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye.... that's maybe not a good thing 

Click to expand...


Actually you'll find it is an excellent thing, as the guys who started Golfstream are ex-Powercaddy when they sourced and produced in this country, and the old Pwercaddys lasted almost forever. Powercaddy is now Chinese....just like most of the others, Golfstream, GoKart and a few oddball German ones.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 24, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Actually you'll find it is an excellent thing, as the guys who started Golfstream are ex-Powercaddy when they sourced and produced in this country, and the old Pwercaddys lasted almost forever. Powercaddy is now Chinese....just like most of the others, Golfstream, GoKart and a few oddball German ones.
		
Click to expand...


Cool, but are you saying the motors and so on are made in the UK or the trolleys are "constructed" in the UK?


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 24, 2016)

fundy said:



			in this instance it is 

Click to expand...


Ahh this is what you have ye? Ye good bit of kit! Solid.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Cool, but are you saying the motors and so on are made in the UK or the trolleys are "constructed" in the UK?
		
Click to expand...


All made in the UK
I believe they use the same UK companies that supplied PK in it's pomp before PK  dropped them like a stone for Chinese supplied parts instead. 
In light of the Brexit, it's even more of an attraction if you ask me.


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Ahh this is what you have ye? Ye good bit of kit! Solid.
		
Click to expand...

yep well built, had 1 issue in 5 or so years and it was returned to Kent and back again inside 48 hours all at their expense, small british company, good product and excellent customer service


----------



## jak kez 187 (Oct 25, 2016)

Out of interest, does anyone on here use any other brands other than motocaddy and powakaddy?
May get an electric trolley myself for the new year and I've been looking at slightly cheaper offerings from gokart and hill billy (understand hill billy are owned by powakaddy) but I don't seem to find many people on here mentioning them that often.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 25, 2016)

Also out of interest: Whats the best way to look after a Lithium battery? Can you just abuse it, top it up, leave it on charge, leave it charged in the boot?

Any advice welcome thanks.


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Also out of interest: Whats the best way to look after a Lithium battery? Can you just abuse it, top it up, leave it on charge, leave it charged in the boot?

Any advice welcome thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Charge it when you get home when done then take it off charge, can pop it in boot at that point if needed


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Also out of interest: Whats the best way to look after a Lithium battery? Can you just abuse it, top it up, leave it on charge, leave it charged in the boot?

Any advice welcome thanks.
		
Click to expand...

The lad I bought my lithium battery said charge it up after use then take it off. It should hold a charge for at least 6 weeks if unused after charging.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 25, 2016)

OK, so they dont like to sit on charge... thats a blow.


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			OK, so they dont like to sit on charge... thats a blow.
		
Click to expand...

Why a blow


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 25, 2016)

Val said:



			Why a blow
		
Click to expand...

Just cos I would rather put it in the shed on charge and forget about it.


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Just cos I would rather put it in the shed on charge and forget about it.
		
Click to expand...


Which is what I used to do with my old lead/acid. I now charge my lithium in the house overnight then stick it in the shed. Easy work around.


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Just cos I would rather put it in the shed on charge and forget about it.
		
Click to expand...

mine takes 2 or 3 hours to charge, put it on when you come home from golf and take it off before going to bed. Easy


----------



## Region3 (Oct 25, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Also out of interest: Whats the best way to look after a Lithium battery? Can you just abuse it, top it up, leave it on charge, leave it charged in the boot?

Any advice welcome thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Contrary to what some have said I know, but mine frequently stays plugged in from Sunday afternoon to the next Saturday morning. Chargers are (or should be) clever enough to stop supplying current when the battery is full.

I use mine (36 hole) Saturday, leave it in the car overnight and play with it again Sunday, then take inside to charge.

If I need the plug for anything else or remember to do it I'll unplug it, but very often I forget.

I've had it around 4 years now and it'll still do 36 over 2 days without showing signs of being near empty.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 25, 2016)

I wonder what would happen to these companies if Tesla brought out a motorised golf buggy?  I think they should when they are done conquering the world, click a button and send it back to your car OR bring your car to your buggy..  amazing technology.

I was reading that they will allow you to rent out your SUV at night and it will work as a taxi for you... 
crazy..

I HOPE TESLA make golf buggies, i am waiting until they do before i buy one


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 25, 2016)

I also leave my lithium battery on charge all week in my garage. The charger will know what and went to charge it.

Oh...and my trolley is a Golfstream Revolution


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Contrary to what some have said I know, but mine frequently stays plugged in from Sunday afternoon to the next Saturday morning. Chargers are (or should be) clever enough to stop supplying current when the battery is full.

I use mine (36 hole) Saturday, leave it in the car overnight and play with it again Sunday, then take inside to charge.

If I need the plug for anything else or remember to do it I'll unplug it, but very often I forget.

I've had it around 4 years now and it'll still do 36 over 2 days without showing signs of being near empty.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect thanks Gary. My original understanding is that they can be abused much more than led acid. Excited about getting it now.


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2016)

jak kez 187 said:



			Out of interest, does anyone on here use any other brands other than motocaddy and powakaddy?
May get an electric trolley myself for the new year and I've been looking at slightly cheaper offerings from gokart and hill billy (understand hill billy are owned by powakaddy) but I don't seem to find many people on here mentioning them that often.
		
Click to expand...

Ezi caddy is another powakaddy owned brand who only sell direct to public so no middle man to hike the pricing


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Perfect thanks Gary. My original understanding is that they can be abused much more than led acid. Excited about getting it now.
		
Click to expand...

They can for sure, I was just merely pointing out what the supplier told me. Quicker charge and lighter and longer lifespan. Whats not to like :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 25, 2016)

Val said:



			They can for sure, I was just merely pointing out what the supplier told me. Quicker charge and lighter and longer lifespan. Whats not to like :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, all good Val thanks.


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 25, 2016)

My 2 pence worth, I brought a new FW7 EBS with 36 hole lithium and also the new Motocaddy S1 DHC again with 36 hole lithium, the powakaddy was all singing with lots of stuff and a nice large lcd screen the Motocaddy just has the led light for power and in use and what speed setting you are on, after trying them both out I decided to keep the Motocaddy  based on the fact that the Motocaddy frame has less play than the powakaddy and all in all just felt a better build quality both have downhill brake but the motocaddy has a parking brake which I find very useful. quite a big difference in price as well the FW7 EBS was just shy of Â£700 whilst the S1 DHC was Â£550 When the Motocaddy S3 Pro DHC comes out I will be buying one of those and would be nice if the lcd screen is bigger than the current S3 pro.


----------



## Ross61 (Oct 25, 2016)

I've just downloaded the powerkaddy and the Motocaddy battery care info. 

 Powerkaddy say leave the battery on charge.
Motocaddy say do not leave on charge after charging.

powerkaddy say connect charger to mains before connecting to battery.
motocaddy say connect battery to charger before switching on mains.

both say do not charge/store in low temperatures

both say charge battery as soon as possible (however many holes played).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2016)

I had issues with my Motocaddy charger. Was showing as charging and fully charged, got to the first tee with the trolly working and then the battery light flashed for flat battery, it died and I had to push it for 18 holes. No time to change it as I was in a match and was on the tee. Not designed to be pushed at all and very hard work. Far prefer my Go Kart for reliability, customer service AND it can be left on charge


----------



## Ross61 (Oct 25, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I had issues with my Motocaddy charger. Was showing as charging and fully charged, got to the first tee with the trolly working and then the battery light flashed for flat battery, it died and I had to push it for 18 holes.* No time to change it as I was in a match and was on the tee. 
Not designed to be pushed at all and very hard work.* Far prefer my Go Kart for reliability, customer service AND it can be left on charge
		
Click to expand...

Did you move the wheels on your motocaddy to the freewheel position when you had no battery? Should push as easy as a normal push trolley if you do. Maybe just a little heavier.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			Did you move the wheels on your motocaddy to the freewheel position when you had no battery? Should push as easy as a normal push trolley if you do. Maybe just a little heavier.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't even know that existed until you posted it. Simple answer no. Didn't alter the fact my charger lied!!!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 25, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			I've just downloaded the powerkaddy and the Motocaddy battery care info. 

 Powerkaddy say leave the battery on charge.
Motocaddy say do not leave on charge after charging.

powerkaddy say connect charger to mains before connecting to battery.
motocaddy say connect battery to charger before switching on mains.

both say do not charge/store in low temperatures

both say charge battery as soon as possible (however many holes played).
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, thanks.


----------



## Parky24 (Jan 10, 2017)

Directgolf Uk have just announced they are selling Dunlop Sport Electric trolley........Looks kinda good for the price and it has the distance functionality


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2017)

Parky24 said:



			Directgolf Uk have just announced they are selling Dunlop Sport Electric trolley........Looks kinda good for the price and it has the distance functionality
		
Click to expand...

At Â£380 for one with a charger (who sells electrical goods without a way to charge them), not too sure they will have too big a demand imo.


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Jan 11, 2017)

I got a Motocaddy S3 in 2011 - and its still going strong! they are a great piece of kit! 
I didn't get a lithium battery though - I do wish I had! I had to replace my 36 hole last year - so the originally battery lasted 5 year! 
If you do get a trolley you need to look after it and clean it on a regular basis!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi,

I ended up getting a Powakaddy and it's great. I found my 36 hole lithium battery off charge today (grrrrr wife! Pushing all my stuff into a corner of the house). Obviously above Powakaddy say to leave it on charge. Has any Powakaddy lithium user left their battery charged but left off charge for a few weeks? Do you regularly leave it off? Wondering if I have damaged it?

Thanks


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 25, 2017)

I bought my first electric trolley last summer and went for a Powakaddy FW3 with a lithium battery. Have had no problems with it at all and my only moan would be with the winter wheels that I purchased recently. Unlike the hedgehog wheels they are wider and full of holes which quickly fill up with mud on our course. They are a right pain to clean and I have now swapped back to the normal summer wheels.


----------



## Val (Jan 25, 2017)

It'll be fine Alex


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 25, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Hi All, 

What are peoples thinking of Powakaddy v Motocaddy please?

Also what lithium battery? I will probably never do 36 holes but if I get a 36 hole battery does that future proof me so when it only can manage 33 holes that still lots more than 18? Or is that not how it works? 

And presumably the lithium is lighter, stronger and easier to look after?

Thanks,


Edit: Interested in what model you rate too please.
		
Click to expand...

I have the motocaddy S1, basic but still going strong after 7 years regular use, I bought an 18 hole lithium about 18 months ago, have on the odd occasion forgotten to charge it and it has done another 18 without issue, no knowledge of recent powercaddys but the S1 has been first class.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 25, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I have the motocaddy S1, basic but still going strong after 7 years regular use, I bought an 18 hole lithium about 18 months ago, have on the odd occasion forgotten to charge it and it has done another 18 without issue, no knowledge of recent powercaddys but the S1 has been first class.
		
Click to expand...

Whoops sorry I didn't read the last page, enjoy the P/C


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 25, 2017)

Val said:



			It'll be fine Alex
		
Click to expand...

So kick the wife out or just move on? 

Thx


----------

